# Adding T-Shirt Designer To Website



## lkt1954 (Nov 15, 2009)

We are currenlty re-designing our website to show more of our work and services that we have added. At this time we do not plan on doing any online sales of our products. However I have been thinking about adding a t-shirt designer program so our clients could go to our website, design a garment and send it to use so we can work on their quote and get their art work at the same time. My thoughts here is this should give us the majority of the information we need to do a more accurate quote, get a preview of their artwork before we do the quote (nothing drives me nutts faster than they tell you simple design for the quote and then they bring in something way past simple and expect the quote to stand) and to have a quote ready when they come in, not I will call you back later with the quote.

Two questions in this: 1) what do you'll think of this idea? 2) I know there are numerous programs out there, which one is better suited and priced for this if you will limited useage of a designer program?

Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Larry


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi Larry,

Quoting is a big issue and something not many companies consider. It's actually very costly and in many cases you find yourself spending up to 30 minutes on a quote but get nothing out of it.

In terms of the idea I think you are right on track. The feedback our customers give us that THEIR customers love it. The fact they fill out a quote request form, and their customer receives back a professionally laid out quote really impresses the customer. Though, truth be told in most cases the customer is just over the moon to actually receive a reply back! It's so common these days that people just don't get back to you! (Like the roof repair guy in Sydney I'm still chasing...)

So in terms of your customer's satisfaction you're right on the money and it will do wonders for your business.


----------



## lkt1954 (Nov 15, 2009)

Anyone have any thoughts here?? I appreciate brenden's thought, yet I would like more feed back.

Thanks
Larry


----------



## Rankin Sports (Apr 12, 2009)

I looked into this last year and asked my developers to design something for us. Its crazy expensive. We ended up linking to one of our vendors who supplied the apparel creation page. Customers do use it and quotes are sent directly to us.


----------

